# Mother Load



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Well guys its been since 2008 since we have been to the rigs and I will say it was worth the wait. Thanks to capt. Steve of the 25' parker "The Journey" for the invite and Thanks to capt. Mike of "Wisabi" for the tips.
So the story goes we pulled up to rig one and put lines in about 6:30 within five minutes hooked up on what seemed to be a nice yella dog only to come unbuttoned. Lines in next fish, nice 65lb yella. Lines in and dark is on us. Let the jigging begin and Black fin after Black fin. About 2:30 Drunker from team "Drunk and Drunker" is jigging and I see his shoulders get yanked over the gunnel and hear a loud smack on the side of the boat. What apeared to be a nice yella yanked his accurate right out of his hands and took the whole rig. Well Mark took it like a man and grabbed one of his other rods and went back to work. About 5:30 am we see mark double over again and we he sees the fish he begins sreeming gaff, gaff and Capt. goes to stick the fish and thinks "Ill just sling him over the rail but it wasn't happening. I grab the gaff with Capt. and we drag what turns into a vw bug over the rail, Best yella dog for everyone on board. Congrats to Mark for not letting the fish get the last laugh. Final tally, Black fin 50, released 20 and 2 nice yellowfin


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice yft!sounds like ya'll had a great trip. sorry bout the reel though.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

sweet trip, yft are always a blast to catch.


----------



## artnailer (Feb 20, 2009)

*I didnt think we were grouper fishing*

It sucked to see Mark's accurate and jig pole go over the side. Thats what hapens when you have your drag set tight as it will go when fishing for tuna. Bad way to learn a lesson. I loosened the drag on all his rods left on the boat. Im sure he will purchase a new rig before we go back out.
Thanks Steve for a great trip.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like you found a long lost - upper class - relation of mine - 

Tunahead!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I would be sick if I lost a rod over the side like that. Great pics of those yellowfin.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm.....trying to plan an offshore trip.....for a Father's Day outing....any ideas who I could get to take me and some buddies out? Does Steve do charters?


----------



## artnailer (Feb 20, 2009)

This was Steves first time out blue water. He uses his boat for diving. We took him out to the rigs to change his world, He is hooked now. If you want to go to the rigs and catch Tuna you had better go soon before the water turns to mud from the flood. Its prety cut and dry for the tuna we droped jigs down 100ft and up for blackfin mostly and threw big plugs at jumping yellowfin. tried chunking but only got sharks.


----------



## captainmatt32 (Apr 24, 2011)

Will the water be muddy by Memorial Weekend?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all, and have another it only makes the loss of the rod and reel a little less painful.


----------



## StealthElephant (Apr 30, 2011)

I think we are holding all the water up here in Memphis...


----------

